# Beretta px4 compact, .40 cal.



## LRO76 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm trying to pull the keeper pin out that allows me to change grip heel plate to a bigger one .
The pin comes out about a 1/4 inch easily but no amount of force I use to pull it the rest of the way out will budge it, any idea's ?

LRO76


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

LRO76 said:


> I'm trying to pull the keeper pin out that allows me to change grip heel plate to a bigger one .
> The pin comes out about a 1/4 inch easily but no amount of force I use to pull it the rest of the way out will budge it, any idea's ?
> 
> LRO76


I assume you are referring to the back strap retainer spring? The U shaped spring that you remove in order to change back straps. Make sure the spring is even on both sides and use a wide flat headed screw driver in the center of the U to lift it out. It should be easier from that point forward. Straight in and straight out with the spring being even on both sides, you don't want to mangle or bend the spring if at all possible.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh, by the way. I hope you are not pulling on the retractable lanyard loop believing it to be the back strap retaining spring are you? It would be a first, but not impossible. When you say "no amount of force" you really, really, have me wondering? I suppose you didn't read your owners manual? The back strap retaining spring is located at the back/bottom inside of the magazine well in front of the lanyard loop spring.


----------



## LRO76 (Mar 25, 2014)

The manual isn't very clear , in the section on the back strap it just says it's U shaped , I see inside the mag. well what looks like a spring that is about an inch wide & I don't see yet a way to pull it without damaging the area , the one I 've been trying to pull is about 3/8 wide .
I don't see anything in the manual about it including a lanyard loop but it sits inside of a round insert at the back of the butt & could be a lanyard loop .
In the manual in the only place it shows pictures fig. 1 thru 7 & on 1 it shows the one I've pulled on as R .
I've been out of state & this is the first time back on the forum ,thanks for trying to help .

LRO76


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

You've been trying to pull out the retractable lanyard loop as I suspected. That's the 3/8 inch spring/wire that sits inside the round insert you have described that easily pulls out a 1/3 inch and pushes in with minimal resistance and is restrained. This is not the back strap retainer spring. 

Place a small flathead screw driver beneath the 1 inch wide u shaped back strap retainer spring inside the back of the mag well and gently give it a quarter twist until it comes up enough to grab it, then pull straight out, replace with desired back strap and do in reverse.


----------



## LRO76 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks , it worked fine .


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

LRO76 said:


> Thanks , it worked fine .


:smt1099 Glad I could help.


----------



## BigT (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm curious how your pistol shoots. Point of aim vs impact And such will hold my attention.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

BigT said:


> I'm curious how your pistol shoots. Point of aim vs impact And such will hold my attention.


With the factory sights it shot typical Beretta combat sight hold. I did have to drift the rear sight to the left just a smidge. I replaced the factory sights with Trijicons, (the front sight sits lower and does not fully cover the cutout but works fine) and it now shoots with a 6:00 hold and extremely accurate I might add. Shoot one and you will see with my somewhat humble guarantee. It can shoot the hair off a Fly's legs at 15 paces.


----------



## BigT (Jun 20, 2014)

denner said:


> With the factory sights it shot typical Beretta combat sight hold. I did have to drift the rear sight to the left just a smidge. I replaced the factory sights with Trijicons, (the front sight sits lower and does not fully cover the cutout but works fine) and it now shoots with a 6:00 hold and extremely accurate I might add. Shoot one and you will see with my somewhat humble guarantee. It can shoot the hair off a Fly's legs at 15 paces.


I've had the pleasure of owning one of these
Appr a year plus. Ive experienced the same issue 
With my sights. I put a green c5l under it and agree 
It is accurate. I plan to do the same as you have and replace 
The sights. I'm disappointed that I have too. 
This seems to be the biggest issue folks have griped about for this particular model. 
How difficult was it to replace them?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

BigT said:


> I've had the pleasure of owning one of these
> Appr a year plus. Ive experienced the same issue
> With my sights. I put a green c5l under it and agree
> It is accurate. I plan to do the same as you have and replace
> ...


Well, I've never really had an issue with my compact, unless you consider having to drift the rear sight a tad with the factory sights and readjusting after the installation of the Trijicons.

A main reason I recommend Trijicon is the fact they will replace the rear sight(taller) if needed for elevation issues, but I have never had an issue w/ the compact as I'm fine with a 6:00 hold. On my subcompact Trijicon installed a higher rear sight and all is well.

They are very good at what they do and stand behind their products. I have the "Bright and Tough" sights and the gun shop I bought them from installed them no charge.

I wouldn't do it myself unless I had a sight pusher and had at least some experience doing it, or you can purchase them at Trijicon or online and have a gunsmith install them.


----------

